# 820 - Application status: Further assessment



## Stuart Anderton (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi guys,

I just logged in to my immi account and have seen the status changed to

*Application status: Further assessment*

We've provided the 3 documents they've requested (police check x2 and a translation on a id document)

Is this a good thing?


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Absolutely it is a good thing. This is standard Immigration department speak for we are continuing to process your application.


----------



## Stuart Anderton (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks Jeremy.

It's constant panic stations here with every status update and new email sound coming in hahaha


----------



## Caragh87 (Feb 20, 2017)

OMG this was actually me...I had logged in recently and then saw the change in status from Thursday/Friday of this week. I'm hoping this means we get our requests for FBI and Police checks soon!


----------



## desai2985 (Mar 13, 2018)

Stuart Anderton said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just logged in to my immi account and have seen the status changed to
> 
> ...


Hi Stuart,

did you visa approved yet or still Waiting?

if at all it is approved, ho long does it take after uploading all the the information requested?

my status has been changed to Further assessment now just wondering how long it will take to grant the visa?

thank you 
A


----------



## iamnewhere (May 3, 2018)

desai2985 said:


> Hi Stuart,
> 
> did you visa approved yet or still Waiting?
> 
> ...


how long it took you to get the visa after your status changed to further assessment?


----------

